# Southern 500 In Charleston Sc



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

This race has always been held in Tenn at Ron Sr place due to some issues he can not host this year so LCHORS and SOUTHERN SPORTSMAN guys have decided to keep it going and moved it to Tony P place here are rules and time 
SO PLEASE COME JOIN US this race is a ball


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Kevin - Good chatting with you - If I get down to SC I will definitely check your group out :thumbsup:


----------

